# Lessons In Industrial Instrumentation كتاب رائع



## التواتي (13 فبراير 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء بعد التحية 
اقدم لكم هذا كتاب الجيد والسهل والممتع وأرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم 
الكتاب يتناول أنظمة التحكم الصناعية واجهزتها ونظرية عملها ... الى ما الى ذلك
الكتاب (باللغة الانجليزية ) 20.937MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/197431560/Lessons_In_Industrial_Instrumentation.pdf.html

ادعوا لامي بالشفاء
اخوكم في الله


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا للجهود الطيبة


----------



## التواتي (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمرور أخي علي عباس


----------



## mohamed elshazly (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الكريم 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## التواتي (24 فبراير 2009)

mohamed elshazly قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الكريم
> ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


حاضر أخي سأحمله مرة ثانية بالرغم إنني حملته منذ أيام أو أنني لم أعرف كيف أحمله بالطريقة الصحيحة غير أنه كتاب روعة


----------



## التواتي (24 فبراير 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/202157457/Lessons_In_Industrial_Instrumentation.pdf.html


----------



## زعباط (2 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## التواتي (3 مارس 2009)

زعباط قال:


> جزاكم الله ولكن الرابط لا يعمل



الرابط الجديد قبل ردك مباشرة يعمل ان شاء الله


----------



## azetou (8 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم الرابط فعلا لا يعمل و هذه هي الرسالة التي حصلت عليها 

Error

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.


ليتك نعيد رفعه و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوجمال (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed shahean (13 مارس 2009)

كتاب ممتاز الف شكر وياريت كتب كتير من هذة النوعية


----------



## التواتي (20 مارس 2009)

على الرحب والسعة ... بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## علاء الدين2 (25 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل
هل من الممكن ان تحمله مرة اخرى


----------



## سنان العمري (25 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز


----------



## التواتي (27 مارس 2009)

هذا الرابط مرة ثانية ولكن سيتم تحمسله 10 مؤات فقط .. من يعرف مكان غير الرابدشير أرجوا أن يحمله ويرفعه له

http://rapidshare.com/files/213988133/Lessons_In_Industrial_Instrumentation.pdf.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
ودمت بخير


----------



## التواتي (30 مارس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى
> ودمت بخير



ولك مثل ذلك ... لك فائق احترامي


----------



## ameur_ing (15 مايو 2009)

لا أستطيع التحميل من rapide share


----------



## sacomaco (17 مايو 2009)

الرجاء عدم استخدام الرابيد شير لأنه سئ جدا وما ساعدني قط في التنزيل.
أي سيرفر أخر عدا هذا السيرفر التعيس.

شكراً


----------



## التواتي (19 مايو 2009)

sacomaco قال:


> الرجاء عدم استخدام الرابيد شير لأنه سئ جدا وما ساعدني قط في التنزيل.
> أي سيرفر أخر عدا هذا السيرفر التعيس.
> 
> شكراً



هل من مساعدة في كتابة غير الرابد شير في الحقيقة أنا أيضا أتعبني حملت الكتاب حوالي خمسة مرات وبالرغم من أن الوصلة عندي بطيئة جدا


----------



## الزملوك (24 مايو 2010)

لا يعمل أرجو تجديد الروابط للأهمية وجزيت خيرا


----------

